# Starter off-camera flash gear



## bholliman (Feb 18, 2013)

I am now starting to learn to use of flash.

I have a Canon 6D and 430EX II speedlight. Thus far I've only used the speedlight on camera, bouncing the light off walls and ceilings. I would now like to get into off camera flash and am looking for equipment recommendations.

Would i be better off buying a ST-E2 or ST-E3 RT transmitter, or going with a 90EX and 600EX speedlight mounted on the camera? Third party options?


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

Third party (Chinese) are much cheaper. Initially all you need is a radio transmitter on your 6d and a receiver attached to your Ex430 somewhere off camera.

Try something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YONGNUO-RF-602-Wireless-Remote-Flash-Trigger-for-Canon-/220701772105

Have fun


----------



## Goshdern (Feb 19, 2013)

My recommendation would honestly be an Einstein and the 8.5" reflector a beauty dish or some other modifier, plus cheap Trigmasters until you get multiple einsteins someday then get the cyber commander. Color balanced lights will save you years of banging your head against the desk fixing it in post.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 19, 2013)

For beginner off camera flash photography, you may want to refer to strobist.com. That said, a cheap third-party remote flash (Yongnuo) is a very good starter kit. Couple it with a reflector and umbrella set and you're set already to take a plunge to the beautiful world of light.


----------



## hd02fatboy (Feb 19, 2013)

Bholliman, 
I also recently started doing off camera flash. I have a canon 7d with one 580exII flash. I had no idea what the difference was in the different model of flashes when I bought the 580EXii. I started using the built in infrared flash trigger with the flash on a tripod, but it was limited to line of sight. Even though i paid more for the better flash, I had no reason to purchase the more expensive pocket wizards triggers. So I recently purchased a set of Yongnuo YN-622c triggers. This along with Syl Arenas Speedliters Handbook, I feel I've gained a lot of knowledge and valued practice in just a few months. So far the Yongnuo triggers have been flawless for me. Since I am getting more confident, I am considering purchasing a 3rd party flash to go another step further. Based on reviews, so far I am leaning toward the Yongnuo flash. Again, I don't have any reason today to spend more money on high end equipment at this point. Its to practice and learn with. 
Here is what I have purchased in the past 2 months:

Yongnuo YN-622c.(2 per set)
1set
Price:$88.90

Westcott 45" UMBRELLA w/REMOVABLE WHT/BLK CVR)
B&H# WEU45WB : Mfr# 2016
Item Total:$29.90

Photek SMA-1000 SHOE MOUNT ADAPTER
B&H# PHSMA : Mfr# SMA1000
Qty:1
price:$22.50

Manfrotto 7'8" ALU AC COMPACT STAND 2-RSR - BLK
B&H# MA1052BAC : Mfr# 1052BAC
Qty:1 price:$67.90

Vello BOUNCE DOME DIFFUSER f/CANON 580EX II
B&H# VEBDC580II : Mfr# BDC580II
Price$9.95

Again, I am learning off camera.
Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 19, 2013)

Portrait work has been strictly a hobby for me. I've built and purchased quite a bit of gear over the years, but this is my basic kit:

4) Yongnuo YN-460ii, generally under $50 each at Amazon.

16) Powerex AA 2700mAh NiMH batteries for above

2) Cowboy Studio NPT-04 wireless hot shoe trigger (transmitter and receiver) for $23 per set at Amazon. These are so cheap, I bought a second set for backup, but sometime use it with a backdrop flash that might be hidden from the key or fill lights.

3) SP and Photoflex umbrella multi-brackets at $18-30 each.

2) Interfit Tri Shoe adapter ($13 each at BHPhoto.com)

3) 7' stands by Photoflex and Bogen, but I'd recommend looking at cheaper options, maybe Wescott.

2) Photoflex 45" white satin umbrella (model RUD45) at $23 each. I have collected many 45" Photoflex umbrellas including white with black backing and silver with black backing, but I like these white satin the best. I can shoot through them or bounce off them and don't worry about not having a black backing.

2) Photoflex 60" white w/removable black backing umbrella (model PHU60C) at $45 each. I generally use just one for a key flash, but like the flexibility of having two.

1) Impact 5' x 7' collapsible white/black background at $70. This is a recent purchase and has been great to work with for 1-2 people shots (mostly 1). I generally make my own backdrops by tie-dying muslin or king size flat bed sheets and making the stand out of 1 1/2" ABS pipe. But, impulsive shots of my kids or portraits on the go, this has worked out great.

I have also made a few 39"x72" PVC stands for white/black Photoflex fabric to be used as reflectors. But, I save these for more indulgent acts of creativity.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2013)

600 EX-RT & ST-E3 RT
In the last 6 years or so, I've used a few third party speedlights & radio triggers (i.e. Metz, Sigma, Yonguos, Marumi etc) but all of them eventually failed me.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 19, 2013)

Start with a Strobist.com kit. It's more about getting a better understanding as to what light does without technology, then bring technology into it. eTTL is great, but when you want a specific look, you'd be going manual anyways. Studio strobes like the Alien Bees or other units are great if you're looking for studio only, but taking stuff outside is part of the fun. Nissan makes good strobes if you don't want the Canon price or the Yongnuos variances.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

I still use El-cheapo Cowboy triggers and manual flash control. It allows me to mix any brand of speedlite I desire and do so on the cheap.

My real Investments are in big strobes like PCB Einsteins.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I've spent three years learning photography (mostly landscape, kids outside and indoor natural light) but have avoided flash photography until recently since I knew nothing about it.

I just purchased Syl Arenas's Speedlight book and will check out Strobist.com per your recommendations. I also stumbled across Photographylife.com that has some good videos and written training materials on flash, even if geared towards Nikon users. I think I'll spend some additional time educating myself before I buy any triggers/transmitters or additional flashes. I will go ahead and follow the recommendations above to pick up a light stand, umbrellas and bracket.


----------



## alexturton (Feb 25, 2013)

Pixel king triggers are good. They are cheap work support groups and ratios ( with the latest firmware)


----------

